# Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 2030 2D/3D 1080p 3LCD Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Full HD 1080p 2D and 3D 1080p Performance at a Remarkable Value*

Discover bright cinematic adventures at home with the Home Cinema 2030. Enjoy Full HD 1080p performance practically anywhere, in 2D or 3D. Images are always rich and brilliant with 2000 lumens of color brightness1 and 2000 lumens of white brightness1. Cheer on your favorite team with images up to 300" on any wall or screen. Use the built-in sound or your own speakers. Setup is easy. The Home Cinema 2030 comes with two HDMI ports. And, MHL connectivity turns your projector into a smart display, providing instant access to movies, videos and games from MHL-enabled smartphones and tablets.

*Up to 3x Brighter Colors with Epson*

Brilliant image quality requires high color brightness. Epson 3LCD projectors have up to 3x Brighter Colors than leading competitive projectors.* Delivering 2000 lumens of color brightness1 and 2000 lumens of white brightness1, the PowerLite Home Cinema 2030 uses 3LCD, 3-chip technology for brilliant images with true-to-life color.

*Key Features*


*Up to 3x Brighter Colors and reliable performance* — 3LCD, 3-chip technology*
*One measurement of brightness is not enough* — look for both high color brightness and high white brightness.
The PowerLite Home Cinema 2030 has:
Color Brightness: 2000 lumens1​White Brightness: 2000 lumens1​
*High-definition, 1080p, widescreen performance* — for movies, games and more — up to 300" on virtually any wall or screen
*Exciting 2D and 3D adventures* — delivers eye-popping 3D entertainment at home with RF 3D glasses (sold separately)
*Versatile connectivity* — two HDMI ports, including one MHL, and more for all of your favorite HD devices
*Easy image adjustments* — position your projector almost anywhere. Epson projectors automatically correct images vertically. And, for horizontal image correction, use the easy-slide control bar to make the necessary adjustments.
*Built-in color modes* — choose from one of four special color modes optimized for different content and settings. Whether playing video games in the man cave or watching TV programs in the living room, you'll get the best possible quality and color.
*High-quality, HD video in a snap with two HDMI ports* — HDMI connectivity makes it easy to use receivers, Blu-ray® players, game consoles, Apple® iPads, Apple TVs and more.
*MHL — the latest in connectivity* — Turn your projector into a smart display with instant access to movies, games and more: Works with MHL-enabled smartphones and tablets; Use the projector remote to control MHL-enabled devices; supports Full HD 1080p video and 7.1 audio; and simultaneously charge your MHL-enabled device when it's plugged into the projector.

*Specs*


*Projection System*: Epson 3LCD, 3-chip technology
*Projection Method*: Front / rear / ceiling mount
*Product Color*: White and Gray
*Driving Method*: Epson Poly-silicon TFT Active Matrix
*Projected Output*: 2D, 3D, Full HD 1080p
*Pixel Number*: 2,073,600 dots (1920 x 1080) x 3
*Color Brightness (Color Light Ouput)*: 2000 lumens1
*White Brightness (White Light Output)*: 2000 lumens1
*Aspect Ratio*: Native 16:9 widescreen
*Native Resolution*: Native 1080p (1920 x 1080)
*Resize*: 16:10, 4:3
*Lamp Type*: E-TORL™ 200 W UHE
*Lamp Life*:
ECO mode: Up to 6000 hours2
Normal mode: Up to 5000 hours2​
*Throw Ratio Range*: 1.22 (Zoom: Wide) – 1.47 (Zoom: Tele)
*Size (projected distance)*: 34" – 328"
*Keystone Correction*:
Vertical: ±30 degrees (Auto)
Horizontal: ±30 degrees (Slide bar)​
*Contrast Ratio*: Up to 15,000:1
*Color Reproduction*: Full-color (1.07 billion colors)
*Color Processing*: Full 10-bits

*MSRP*: $999

Projectorreviews review
Epson's page


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Time to go read Art's review and get to the bottom of this "Color Brightness" thing...


----------

